# Hymn #365



## BJClark (Sep 14, 2009)

A minister was completing a temperance sermon. With great emphasis he said, 'If I had all the beer in the world, I'd take it and pour it into the river.' 

With even greater emphasis, he said, 'And if I had all the wine in the world, I'd take it and pour it into the river.'

And then finally, shaking his fist in the air, he said, 'And if I had all the whiskey in the world, I'd take it and pour it into the river.'

Sermon complete, he sat down.



The song leader stood very cautiously and announced with a smile, nearly laughing, 'For our closing song, let us sing Hymn #365, 

'Shall We Gather at the River.'


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## jambo (Sep 14, 2009)

I would like to be baptised in that river


----------



## cih1355 (Sep 14, 2009)

Does the hymn say anything about drinking the water?


----------



## Skyler (Sep 14, 2009)

Was that the will of God or not?


----------

